# Greek Shepherd's Pie?



## texherp (Apr 15, 2010)

I am trying to find a good recipe for Greek-style shepherd's pie.  My sister says she tried it once somewhere and really liked it.  Anyone have a clue what makes the Greek version different?  According to her, it had a mash-potato top and ground beef.  There are quite a few recipes online and just thought I'd try here too.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 15, 2010)

I would think that you could make something that resembles moussaka and swap out the traditional bechamel topping for the mashed tater topping.

Moussaka has an unusual seasoning profile so besides the browned ground meat (lamb and beef) it has eggplant and seasonings include onion, garlic, tomatoes, cinnamon and nutmeg, parsley and some red wine.

Mixing some feta cheese into the potatoes would give it a distinct Mediterranean flavor


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 16, 2010)

yes, the cinnamon (doesn't take much) will give it an eastern Mediterranean flavor.


----------



## recipedirect (Apr 16, 2010)

*Shepherd's Pie with Cumin and Smashed Chickpeas*

*Shepherd's Pie with Cumin & Smashed Chickpeas*
Prep  Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 45 minutes



    1  1/2  pounds all-purpose potatoes, peeled and quartered
    1  can (15  1/2 ounces) chickpeas (garbanzo beans), drained  and rinsed, divided
     1/4   cup milk
    2  tablespoons butter
    1 1/2  teaspoons  McCormick® Gourmet Collection Sicilian Sea  Salt, divided
    1   pound ground lamb
    1/2  pound lean ground beef
    1  cup  coarsely chopped onion
    1  tablespoon McCormick Gourmet Collection  Roasted  Ground Cumin
    1  teaspoon McCormick Gourmet Collection  Ground  Coriander
    1/2  teaspoon McCormick Coarse Ground Black  Pepper
    1/4  cup whiskey or apple cider
    1  cup beef broth
     1   tablespoon cornstarch
    1   cup each frozen carrots and green  beans, unthawed 

1.    Place potatoes in 2-quart saucepan. Add  water to cover. Bring to boil. Reduce heat to low; cover and simmer 10  minutes or until potatoes are tender. Drain and return to saucepan. Add  1/2 of the chickpeas, milk, butter and 1/2 teaspoon of the sea salt;  coarsely mash until well blended. Set aside.
2.    Brown lamb and  beef in large nonstick skillet on medium-high heat. Drain fat. Add  onion, cumin, coriander, remaining 1 teaspoon sea salt and pepper; cook 3  to 4 minutes or until onions are tender, stirring occasionally. Stir in  whiskey. Stir broth into cornstarch until smooth. Add to skillet; stir  constantly until well blended. Stir in vegetables and remaining  chickpeas. Spoon into 2-quart baking dish. Spread potato mixture evenly  over top.
3.    Bake in preheated 400°F oven 15 to 20 minutes or  until mixture is bubbly and top is golden brown. If needed, place under  preheated broiler to brown potato topping.
Makes 8 servings.
Nutrition  Information per Serving: 316 Calories, Fat 14g, Protein 19g,  Carbohydrates 25g, Cholesterol 63mg, Sodium 643mg, Fiber 4g 

This was submitted to my site by McCormick. I tried it and really like it. It is definitely a keeper. (reprinted with permission)


----------



## texherp (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I did think about taking a queue from Moussaka for the spices.  I think I'm gonna try this recipe, cutting it half and using ground beef in place of lamb.  I like how it uses simple flavorings like wine and and oregano.

Lamb and Eggplant Shepherd's Pie Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------

